# Suche freies UML Tool um aus .java dateien Diagramme zu.



## Kolja (20. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe mehrere Java Dateien die miteinander in Beziehung stehen. Nun würde ich gerne von den 5 Klassen ein Klassendiagramm erstellen das die Beziehung der Klassen visuell aufzeigt. Danach würde ich gerne visuell modellieren (an dem UML herumpfuschen...)  und das entstandene als java code wiederum exportieren. Gibt es dafür ein Programm das umsonst ist oder wenig kostet?


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jan 2008)

http://www.soyatec.com/euml2/


----------



## kolja (20. Jan 2008)

kann die free edition das was ich will? die pro versionen gibts ja nur für schulen/unis aber nicht schüler/studenten, das ist blöd...


----------



## SnooP (21. Jan 2008)

Omondo... gibt's als Eclipseplugin und für den nicht-kommerziellen Einsatz ist das frei verfügbar... - ich find's nicht großartig, wie genau 100% aller UML-Tools, aber für die einfachen Dinge reicht's...


----------



## Jockel (21. Jan 2008)

Netbeans hat ebenfalls ein (kostenfreies) UML-Modul: http://www.netbeans.org/features/uml/index.html


----------



## Kolja (21. Jan 2008)

Was ich halt befürchte -vllt. auch unbegründet - dass die UML tools die ihr mir empfehlt genau so sind wie das letzt deren demo ich benutzte (Apollo UML 6). Es ist zwar kein Problem ein Klassendiagramm von einer Klasse zu machen doch es war ein Problem von 5 Klassen ein Klassendiagramm zu machen... trotz Beziehungen oder Ableitungen von einer Klassen wurden nicht automatische Pfeile gemacht zur anderen klasse...


----------



## maki (21. Jan 2008)

Solche kleinigkeiten muss man meist von Hand korrigieren, wie sollten denn zB Assiziationen dargestellt werden?

Als Attribut oder als Linie?
Beides ist möglich und richtig, es kommt nur darauf an was man mit dem Diagramm ausdrücken möchte.


----------



## Kolja (21. Jan 2008)

ok ich schau mir den NB 6 uml editor mal an ... danke


----------



## Wildcard (21. Jan 2008)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Omondo... gibt's als Eclipseplugin und für den nicht-kommerziellen Einsatz ist das frei verfügbar... - ich find's nicht großartig, wie genau 100% aller UML-Tools, aber für die einfachen Dinge reicht's...


eUML hat die gleiche Codebasis und den ehemaligen Chefentwickler von Omondo (AFAIK). Also besser zu eUML greifen, zumal sich Omondo seit es eUML gibt nicht mehr wirklich bewegt hat.


----------

